# Process Model by Data Flow Diagram.



## Earnshaw24 (Sep 28, 2005)

Hello geniuses!  

I'm afraid i'm struggling with a question relating to Data Flow Diagrams, I have been given a case study and am now being asked to create a Data Flow Diagram for this new website creation.

However, I've tried, I really have tried, to understand these Data Flow Diagrams but am struggling still, I was wondering if anyone knew anything about them?

I won't put the whole question up here but if anyone would be so kind as to contact me I would be very very thankful!

Just any help will do, even if you don't think you know that much it's probably still more than me!

Thanks everyone,

Gareth


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

You can get an intro to data flow diagrams here. A data flow diagram basically shows how data flows through various parts of a system. Are you looking for tools to help you create such a diagram?

Peace...


----------



## James- (Apr 19, 2010)

If you are looking for software, Dia is a good free one.


----------



## Earnshaw24 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies!

Basically I need to create a DFD for a simple e-commerce website, the two textbooks I have on Data Flow Diagrams are so damn complicated and i'm finding it very hard to understand.

Once I figure out how to do one I will probably use one of these softwares that you mention!

Thanks everyone,

Gareth


----------

